# Non chewable dog beds - suggestions?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good morning all!

Well I have now had Daisy for five nights and so far she has chewed up two dog beds and had a jolly good go at her vet bed which I am pleased to say is standing up to her attempts at destroying it! She has however now started to destroy the actual tray in the bottom of the crate! I came down this morning to find bits of it all over the place. Obviously it is not good that it is now broken but I also worry about her safety. 

Just wondered if anyone has any suggestions as to what I could use as an alternative? I have just ordered her a large crate rather than the medium so the tray is not too much of an issue for now but I would quite like to find a longer term solution.

Thank you!


----------



## natbar (May 28, 2011)

Hi, I have had the same problem with Rio, he has chewed every bed he has been given. I was told to take them all away and just give him a blanket in his plastic bed. This has worked but it doesn't look so comfortable. I have since found a Ruff and Tuff bed at Pets at Home which he tries to chew it but as the name suggests it is much tougher. Everytime he chews it I place a toy in front of him and encourage him to chew that instead. 
Natalie


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

simple dont waste money on beds till they are past the chewing stage, stick the blankets or vet bed. 

echo was our only bedding chewer but not too bad as it was just the edge of a blanket she liked. 

has she got chews in with her, is she propperly tiered when u put her to bed. does she chew infront of you or when ur not about.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What's the bottom of your crate made of? Ours is metal so I'm pretty sure it couldn't be chewed. However Lolly isn't a big chewer so what do I know  Sorry can't help you on the bed front.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

kendal said:


> simple dont waste money on beds till they are past the chewing stage, stick the blankets or vet bed.
> 
> echo was our only bedding chewer but not too bad as it was just the edge of a blanket she liked.
> 
> has she got chews in with her, is she propperly tiered when u put her to bed. does she chew infront of you or when ur not about.


I think she suffers with seperation anxiety, it might be a temporary puppy thing..not sure. Since we have collected her she has gone from refusing to go in the crate to going in the crate to eat and now I can put her in at 10pm and she will snooze or just watch me. Once I leave, the howling and whining start. I have never seen her chewing only the evidence when I come down the next morning. I left her for an hour to go to the butchers last week and she had done a lot of damage even in that short space of time. 

I am pretty sure it is stress related, she will ignore kongs, toys etc and is only focussed on getting out the crate.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Has your new crate got a metal tray Sarah ? x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Has your new crate got a metal tray Sarah ? x


No it hasn't! 

I only ordered it yesterday so I will email them to cancel the order and call them tomorrow. I think a metal tray would be better. When I bought the crate it was with getting an eight week puppy in mind so it never even entered my mind that it would get broken. It looks like she actually managed to lift up the corner and it snapped, the rest was then chewed bits. I can get replacement trays easy enough it just might become pricey!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Stack m high has a metal base and they are £30 and will come the next day and are very good crates


----------

